# Sticky  Cockapoo grooming demo video



## kendal

This has got to be one of the best Cockapoo grooming demos I've seen, very good step by step, also discusses coat length and keeping the coat manageable, and shows the coat that has been clipped off a matted dog. 


A must watch for all Cockapoo owners, whether you groom your dog yourself or take them to the groomer, 


http://youtu.be/yQ7EI5w80VQ


----------



## susanb

if only Gisgo would stand so still and nicely while being groomed, I think it would be much easier!!!


----------



## cockerpoo61

Thanks for that Kendal, really helpful. I am loving my grooming now, I do all 4 of ours and I am addicted


----------



## kendal

I just think its a fab guide line for people, for me the ears are to short, but in general I agree with the over all shaping. 


I think it's will also help people not to be scared of clippers and understand the gards. 


Love that she shows the felted pelt that's been shaved off another dog. 

It also gives you an idea the amount of effort a groomer puts into your dogs hair cut.


----------



## Stela12

Thank you so much for posting this-can't wait to come home and watch it!


----------



## mairi1

Molly was groomed on Tues and believe it or not I don't think it's short enough !!!

She looks like a little chunky monkey!! 😉

xxx


----------



## Jayded

susanb said:


> if only Gisgo would stand so still and nicely while being groomed, I think it would be much easier!!!


That's ask I could think of, was how well behaved that dog is. 
I was watching a groomer at Petsmart and I'm really nervous about having to take Ringo there. This poor dog was about to choke himself trying to get away. I'll have to see if there is someone else that can do it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren

Great video loved it. Molly goes to Salon Pucci here in Port Credit and they are amazing.......wish I could groom her but she would never mellow out for me.......http://www.salonpucci.com/ I LOVE this place she came back so mellow! They have magic powers


----------



## dio.ren

Jayded said:


> That's ask I could think of, was how well behaved that dog is.
> I was watching a groomer at Petsmart and I'm really nervous about having to take Ringo there. This poor dog was about to choke himself trying to get away. I'll have to see if there is someone else that can do it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


 I would never take my dog to Petsmart for grooming just my opinion. For training it's great but don't like the open concept of the grooming salon ........I am sure where you live they have small grooming places ask around for references. My Salon Pucci was amazing love it they did a great job! You could tell they really cared about dogs and they use massage and aromatheraphy etc....they even had a doggie treadmill.......it was great and the girl that cut her was so mellow and nice. I have never seen Molly so chilled out It cost 75 dollars but I would pay more as long as she is well taken care of and happy. She didn't come out traumatized she ran to the girl that cut her and really seemed to love her so I was so into that


----------



## kendal

I think your big chain pet shop groomers are rushed thrugh their training. o thats what iv red on some groomong sites.


----------



## Jayded

I definitely got the sense they either didn't know what they were doing, or just didn't care. I will ask around for sure, I may have to drive an hour to the city, but will do do if necessary. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## DB1

kendal said:


> I think your big chain pet shop groomers are rushed thrugh their training. o thats what iv red on some groomong sites.


Must admit when I mentioned the pets at home grooming to my trainer she said I shouldn't worry about them as competition and that they have hardly any training. I did see an advert to work for them and it said speed was essential. Although I have heard of people that have been happy with their service, perhaps it depends on the dog.


----------



## DB1

kendal said:


> I think your big chain pet shop groomers are rushed thrugh their training. o thats what iv red on some groomong sites.


Must admit when I mentioned the pets at home grooming to my trainer she said I shouldn't worry about them as competition and that they have hardly any training. I did see an advert to work for them and it said speed was essential. Although I have heard of people that have been happy with their service, perhaps it depends on the dog.
Thanks for the video link, it is a good one - doesn't show all the work that goes into getting the dog ready for the trim though!


----------



## dmgalley

Jake and Willow hate to be blown dry do I don't have that fluffy look when I trim them. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tosh

Thanks for posting. Mitzi came back from groomers a couple of weeks ago and I was stunned at how short they had taken her coat. I was really upset as I do brush her every other day and was on top of the matts, but apparently not. Booked on the pampered pooch course later this year - video gives a really understanding how to manage a poos coat. Mind you it also shows how much work is involved so the groomers really do earn every penny.


----------



## Sue T

Thank you for sharing this video. I thought it was very informative. After attending a grooming day with Lucy, I was amazed at how long it takes to groom a dog if done correctly, although with more experience one would learn additional tips of the trade.


----------



## Hfd

Thanks Kendal - my andis clippers have just arrived so you posted this at the perfect time!


----------



## Sadie4

That was a very informative video on grooming. Thanks for sharing.


----------

